# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Onde comprar hidroxido de calcio ??

## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal....

desculpem a ignorancia mas nao sei onde comprar hidroxido de calcio para o reactor de kalk, é em alguma drogaria ou farmacia???

já agora qual é o preço???

aguardo informações :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> boas pessoal....
> 
> desculpem a ignorancia mas nao sei onde comprar hidroxido de calcio para o reactor de kalk, é em alguma drogaria ou farmacia???
> 
> já agora qual é o preço???
> 
> aguardo informações


Boas, Carlos.

Podes ver aqui neste tópico alguma informação sobre o que procuras.

para além das farmácias podes comprar o hidróxido de cálcio (vulgo kalkwasser) numa boa loja de aquariofilia.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas
aqui na zona de Santarém e Leiria, o kalkwasser de farmácia está esgoado á cerca de 2 meses e talvez ja nao volte a haver nas farmácias, informaçao dada pelos farmaceuticos.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

obrigada , assim já fiquei esclarecido.... :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

nesta loja online tens


www.horizonteaquatico.vstore.ca/ 


 :SbSalut:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, altamente assim é melhor....

um grande obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3637

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Boas
> aqui na zona de Santarém e Leiria, o kalkwasser de farmácia está esgoado á cerca de 2 meses e talvez ja nao volte a haver nas farmácias, informaçao dada pelos farmaceuticos.


Boas  :Olá:  

Ainda hoje fui à farmácia encomendar 2 kg de hidróxido de cálcio, vem de um armazém em Lisboa e fica-me a 8 ou 10 o quilo.

Mas só numa farmácia é que me disseram que arranjavam, em muitas outras de Faro, me deram uma tanga parecida com essa :yb665:  . Tenta noutras farmácias. :Pracima:

----------

